# Chuckar Chicks needed...



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know of somewhere i can get my grubby mits on a few (maybe 6 or so?) Chuckar chicks? ... lemme clairify, that would be _baby Chuckars_...

NOT >HOT Chicks< that like to hunt Chuckars... i already put a ring on one of them!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Has she got used to the beeper collar yet :grin:;-)


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe, what for?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> Has she got used to the beeper collar yet :grin:;-)


Yep, its the only way she can find me when we go visit the Walmart!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Maybe, what for?


pm sent, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/chukar_partridge_eggs.html

These are eggs, though...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ thanks, ill shoot em an email. Although the listing says they are sold out....maybe they can get the hookup on somewhere's else.


----------

